# Ifs and buts



## SBE (Nov 9, 2012)

Η ερώτησή μου δεν είναι γλωσσική, είναι γλωσσοπολιτιστική και ζητώ τη συνδρομή αυτών που έχουν γνώση περί των πολιτιστικών της αγγλικής γλώσσας, που νόμιζα ότι σε ένα βαθμό τα ήξερα, αφού κοντεύω να γίνω λονδεινόσαυρος (ΤΜ).:laugh:

Είχα λοιπόν την ευτυχία :inno: απόψε να συζητήσω περί Ελλάδας και οικονομίας με έναν Άγγλο κι έναν Έλληνα, παλιούς φίλους κλπ κλπ. Τα πνεύματα οξύνθηκαν σε μια φάση, μάλλον για το τίποτα, γιατί είχαμε μόνο μία διαφωνία, κι αυτή μικρή*. Εκεί που έμεινα άφωνη ήταν που ο ένας (όχι ο Άγγλος) ανέλαβε να μου εξηγήσει, με το ανάλογο άγριο ύφος, ότι δεν είμαι καλή συνομιλήτρια γιατί ξεκινάω κάθε μου φράση με τον αντιθετικό σύνδεσμό «αλλά» (το but του τίτλου) και ότι θα έπρεπε να λέω, όπως λένε π.χ. στην τηλεόραση, κάτι του στυλ thank you for explaining this, perhaps we could now look at it from a different angle και άλλα τέτοια, γιατί οτιδήποτε άλλο είναι αγένεια. 
Ήξερα ότι κάποιοι θεωρούν γραμματικό λάθος να ξεκινάς πρόταση με το but, κανόνας που δε γίνεται να τον ακολουθήσεις άμα έχεις εξαντλήσει κάθε άλλον αντιθετικό σύνδεσμο σε έκθεση. Ο κανόνας αυτός έχει περάσει και στον προφορικό λόγο; Το λέει και το σαβουάρ βιβρ; Και τόσα χρόνια δεν το έχω καταλάβει; :s :huh:

Τελικά, στην προσπάθειά μου να τελειώσει το κήρυγμα για το πόσο αγενές είναι το _αλλά_, παραδέχτηκα ότι είμαι φυσική ομιλήτρια της ελληνικής (αλήθεια), ότι μεταφράζω στο μυαλό μου πριν μιλήσω (προσωπικό ψέμα), ότι για όλα φταίει η ελληνική γλώσσα που είναι γλώσσα αγενής (γλωσσολογικό ψέμα), και ότι θα γράψω εκατό φορές "δεν ξαναρχίζω πρόταση με _αλλά_" (ψέμα προς τέρψιν των Λεξιλόγων, δηλαδή δεν το είπα). Αλλά... θέλω να αρχίζω τις προτάσεις μου με αλλά.

Μου είπαν επίσης ότι όταν μιλάει ο άλλος δεν λέμε ΟΚ, yeah κλπ γιατί είναι αγένεια να τον διακόψουμε. Αλλά αυτό θεωρώ ότι ήταν απλή παρανόηση. Η αλήθεια είναι ότι εγώ τα λέω αυτά για ενθάρρυνση, ναι, σε ακούω, συνέχισε κλπ, όπως κουνάς το κεφάλι σου για να δείξεις ότι προσέχεις.


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 9, 2012)

Για το ok, yeah, έχει δίκιο, άσχετα πώς το λες εσύ. Λέγε aha και right. Αλλά για το but, ο τύπος κάνει λάθος. Ούτε καν τυπολάτρη δεν θα τον πω. Δεν υπάρχει ούτε γλωσσικός ούτε εμπειρικός ούτε δηλωτικός ευγένειας κανόνας που να ορίζει κάτι τέτοιο. Εκτός ίσως αν μιλάς με την βασίλισσα.


----------



## SBE (Nov 9, 2012)

Ή αν μιλάς σε παράθυρο στο μπιμπισί. 
Αλλά (σικ), κι εκεί μιλάνε χωρίς πολλά πολλά μπιχλιμπίδια και κατευθείαν στο θέμα. Αλλά (σικ επι δύο), τι να πω πια με αυτά που ακούω. 

ΥΓ Το right εμενα μου φαίνεται ειρωνικό, δηλαδη ακούω να το λένε συχνά του στυλ "ας τελειώνουμε τη συζήτηση εδώ" και "ο γιατρός είπε να σου λέμε ναι".


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 9, 2012)

Νομίζω ότι έχει κάποιο μικρό δίκιο ο κύριος που είπε ότι αν ξεκινάς ΟΛΕΣ σου τις φράσεις με "Yes, but..." ή "But..." δημιουργείται άσχημο κλίμα στη συζήτηση και προδιαθέτεις αρνητικά τον συνομιλητή. Αν μη τι άλλο, το επαναλαμβανόμενο αυτό φαινόμενο δίνει την εντύπωση ότι αυτός που το κάνει είναι πνεύμα αντιλογίας και ότι ο σκοπός του δεν είναι να προαγάγει τη συζήτηση, αλλά πάντα να ρουμπώσει τον συνομιλητή. Είναι κάτι ανάλογο μ' αυτό που λένε οι ψυχολόγοι για τη συμπεριφορά προς τα μικρά παιδιά και τους μαθητές μας. Πρώτα τους επαινείς για κάτι σωστό που έχουν κάνει και μετά τους επισημαίνεις το λάθος. Έτσι και στη συζήτηση, αν κάποιος φαίνεται --έστω και χάριν της συζήτησης-- να έχει πάντα και μόνιμα αντιρρήσεις, χωρίς να μπορεί να σταθεί πρώτα σε έστω κι ένα σημείο στο οποίο συμφωνεί, χτυπάει στα νεύρα των άλλων, και κάποια στιγμή γίνονται επιθετικοί απέναντί του.


----------



## Zbeebz (Nov 9, 2012)

Alexandra said:


> Νομίζω ότι έχει κάποιο μικρό δίκιο ο κύριος που είπε ότι αν ξεκινάς ΟΛΕΣ σου τις φράσεις με "Yes, but..." ή "But..." δημιουργείται άσχημο κλίμα στη συζήτηση και προδιαθέτεις αρνητικά τον συνομιλητή. Αν μη τι άλλο, το επαναλαμβανόμενο αυτό φαινόμενο δίνει την εντύπωση ότι αυτός που το κάνει είναι πνεύμα αντιλογίας και ότι ο σκοπός του δεν είναι να προαγάγει τη συζήτηση, αλλά πάντα να ρουμπώσει τον συνομιλητή. Είναι κάτι ανάλογο μ' αυτό που λένε οι ψυχολόγοι για τη συμπεριφορά προς τα μικρά παιδιά και τους μαθητές μας. Πρώτα τους επαινείς για κάτι σωστό που έχουν κάνει και μετά τους επισημαίνεις το λάθος. Έτσι και στη συζήτηση, αν κάποιος φαίνεται --έστω και χάριν της συζήτησης-- να έχει πάντα και μόνιμα αντιρρήσεις, χωρίς να μπορεί να σταθεί πρώτα σε έστω κι ένα σημείο στο οποίο συμφωνεί, χτυπάει στα νεύρα των άλλων, και κάποια στιγμή γίνονται επιθετικοί απέναντί του.



Συμφωνώ και νομίζω ότι αυτό έχει γενική ισχύ. 
Αν όμως ήταν συζήτηση μεταξύ φίλων, και ειδικά παλιών φίλων, προς τι το μάθημα σαβουάρ βιβρ;


----------



## bernardina (Nov 9, 2012)

Για μένα το _οκέι_ είτε ως απάντηση σε ερώτηση* είτε ως ένδειξη του "συνέχισε", ειδικά μεταξύ αγνώστων που έχουν και πολιτισμικές ή/και ηλικιακές διαφορές, μου φαίνεται αγένεια. Του στυλ, εντάξει τέλειωνε, λες βλακείες αλλά κάνω υπομονή μέχρι να έρθει η ώρα να πω τα δικά μου.
'Ένα _you have a point there_, ή κάτι ανάλογο (έστω κι αν διαφωνούμε και του την έχουμε στημένη να τον ρουμπώσουμε το επόμενο δευτερόλεπτο) είναι, κατά τη γνώμη μου πιο ευγενικό. Και δεν χρειάζεται να ακολουθηθεί από ένα But. Σε αυτή την περίπτωση θα προτιμούσα κάτι σαν however...
Ε, και πόσα but μπορεί να ξεστομίσει κανείς πριν τον χαρακτηρίσουν πνεύμα αντιλογίας;

Life is too short, you can't prove everyone wrong... ;)

*Θυμάμαι την αντίδραση της Μάριον Τζόουνς όταν η Ελληνίδα ρεπόρτερ τη ρώτησε αν γνωρίζει την Κατερίνα Θάνου(και καλά για να της σπάσει τον τσαμπουκά).
G R - Do you know the Greek runner (or sth), Katerina Thanou?
M.J -Okay? Του στυλ, _άντε και την ξέρω. So what?_;


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 9, 2012)

Zbeebz said:


> Αν όμως ήταν συζήτηση μεταξύ φίλων, και ειδικά παλιών φίλων, προς τι το μάθημα σαβουάρ βιβρ;


Μα οι παλιοί φίλοι θα σου κάνουν μάθημα σαβουάρ βιβρ, εφόσον κρίνουν ότι το χρειάζεσαι, και εφόσον τους έχεις δώσει τέτοιο θάρρος. Ο περιστασιακός συνομιλητής πώς νομιμοποιείται να το κάνει; Μπορεί μόνο να δείξει τη δυσφορία του διακόπτοντας τη συζήτηση ή εκδηλώνοντας επιθετικότητα.


----------



## Zbeebz (Nov 9, 2012)

Alexandra said:


> Μα οι παλιοί φίλοι θα σου κάνουν μάθημα σαβουάρ βιβρ, εφόσον κρίνουν ότι το χρειάζεσαι, και εφόσον τους έχεις δώσει τέτοιο θάρρος. Ο περιστασιακός συνομιλητής πώς νομιμοποιείται να το κάνει; Μπορεί μόνο να δείξει τη δυσφορία του διακόπτοντας τη συζήτηση ή εκδηλώνοντας επιθετικότητα.


Εννοούσα ότι ο παλιός φίλος μπορεί πιο εύκολα να σου πει ευθέως για ποιον λόγο θίχτηκε, χωρίς να χρειάζεται να γράψει πραγματεία επί των καλών τρόπων... 
Δίνει και παίρνει το γκρι αρζάν! :-D


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 9, 2012)

Zbeebz said:


> Δίνει και παίρνει το γκρι αρζάν! :-D


Προς στιγμή διάβασα _γκρι ασλάν_ και τρόμαξα...


----------



## Zbeebz (Nov 9, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Προς στιγμή διάβασα _γκρι ασλάν_ και τρόμαξα...


Ασλάν όπως το ασλάνι και το καπλάνι; :-D


----------



## daeman (Nov 9, 2012)

SBE said:


> [...]
> ΥΓ Το right εμενα μου φαίνεται ειρωνικό, δηλαδη ακούω να το λένε συχνά του στυλ "ας τελειώνουμε τη συζήτηση εδώ" και "ο γιατρός είπε να σου λέμε ναι".


 
Καλημέρα.

Το right μπορεί να είναι ειρωνικό (από μόνο του, ενώ το "Yeah, right" με τον κατάλληλο τόνο της φωνής έχει πολύ μεγαλύτερες πιθανότητες να είναι - αν και όχι πάντα, ιδίως όταν δεν το συνοδεύει κατάλληλος τόνος ή έκφραση απαξίωσης, καρτερικότητας ή ανυπομονησίας - και το "Yes, right" λιγότερες), ωστόσο το έχω ακούσει χιλιάδες φορές σε συνομιλίες, συνεντεύξεις κι εκπομπές λόγου - πιο πολύ από Άγγλους και λιγότερο από Αμερικανούς - με καθόλου ειρωνική χροιά, σαν εμβόλιμη (και συνήθως διακριτική, χαμηλόφωνη) ένδειξη συμφωνίας με τα λεγόμενα του ομιλητή και ταυτόχρονη παρότρυνση να συνεχίσει (Ναι, σ' ακούω, σε παρακολουθώ, καταλαβαίνω, συνέχισε), κάτι σαν «Μάλιστα» ή «Ασφαλώς» (ή όποια άλλη φράση συγκατάνευσης προτιμάτε).

Σχετικά νήματα:
What your verbal fillers say about you (δεν μιλάω βέβαια για το υπερβολικά προτρεπτικό και τελικά αποτρεπτικό right που φιγουράρει πρώτο πρώτο σ' εκείνο το νήμα)
Τα παραγεμίσματα του λόγου: discourse markers = συνομιλιακοί δείκτες


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 9, 2012)

Zbeebz said:


> Ασλάν όπως το ασλάνι και το καπλάνι; :-D


Όπως η άλλη παράλληλη κουβέντα κάπου εδώ μέσα, που δεν την βρίσκω τώρα...


----------



## AoratiMelani (Nov 9, 2012)

Αφού ξεκαθαρίσω ότι δεν ξέρω καθόλου αν υπάρχει κάποιος τέτοιος άτυπος κανόνας, θα πω ότι διαισθητικά του δίνω δίκιο του κυρίου, ασχέτως κανόνων. Κι εμένα θα μου χτυπούσε λίγο άσχημα αν ο συνομιλητής μου ξεκινούσε σχεδόν κάθε πρόταση με "but" και έλεγε κάθε τόσο "ok, yeah" ή ακόμη και "aha, right". Ασχέτως προθέσεων (τις οποίες δεν μπορείς να γνωρίζεις, προφανώς) δημιουργεί εντύπωση αντιλογίας από τη μια και εντύπωση "σου χαϊδεύω τ' αυτιά" από την άλλη.

Θυμάμαι έναν γνωστό - δεν θα πω φίλο - που ξεκινούσε κάθε πρόταση σε μια συζήτηση με το "όχι". Δεν μου πήρε πολύ ώρα να τσιτώσουν τα νεύρα μου και να του πω "Έχεις δοκιμάσει να ξεκινάς τις προτάσεις με το ναι; Ακόμη κι αν πρόκειται να φέρεις αντίρρηση, πες ένα ναι στην αρχή, και μετά πες αλλά, ή κατά τη γνώμη μου, ή από την άλλη πλευρά..." Ο συγκεκριμένος φυσικά απάντησε "όχι".


----------



## nickel (Nov 9, 2012)

Δύο υποσημειώσεις: (α) body language. Μπορεί να ακυρώσει, μόνη της, οτιδήποτε πεις, σωστό ή στραβό.

(β) Η Άννα Ασλάν είναι εδώ:
http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthrea...και-την-Κύπρο)&p=165836&viewfull=1#post165836


----------



## oliver_twisted (Nov 9, 2012)

AoratiMelani said:


> Θυμάμαι έναν γνωστό - δεν θα πω φίλο - που ξεκινούσε κάθε πρόταση σε μια συζήτηση με το "όχι". Δεν μου πήρε πολύ ώρα να τσιτώσουν τα νεύρα μου και να του πω "Έχεις δοκιμάσει να ξεκινάς τις προτάσεις με το ναι; Ακόμη κι αν πρόκειται να φέρεις αντίρρηση, πες ένα ναι στην αρχή, και μετά πες αλλά, ή κατά τη γνώμη μου, ή από την άλλη πλευρά..." Ο συγκεκριμένος φυσικά απάντησε "όχι".



Αυτό μου θύμισε το επικό Argument clinic


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 9, 2012)

nickel said:


> Δύο υποσημειώσεις: (α) body language. Μπορεί να ακυρώσει, μόνη της, οτιδήποτε πεις, σωστό ή στραβό.



Αυτό που αντιλαμβάνομαι από το θέμα είναι ότι αφορά την διατύπωση και μόνο. Δηλαδή, άσχετα με την γλώσσα του σώματος, οι λέξεις που επιλέγεις στην συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση είναι που ενοχλούν. Αυτό για την κουβέντα που ανάφερε η SBE, στην αρχή.

Όσον αφορά το "yes, but", προσωπικά ποτέ δεν το εκλαμβάνω σαν πνεύμα αντιλογίας, γιατί εξ ορισμού έχει "yes". Κοινώς, ο συνομιλητής σου σού δείχνει ότι συμφωνεί με αυτά που λες αλλά διαφωνεί με ένα απ' αυτά, που ετοιμάζεται να εισαγάγει με "but".



daeman said:


> ωστόσο το έχω ακούσει χιλιάδες φορές σε συνομιλίες, συνεντεύξεις κι εκπομπές λόγου - πιο πολύ από Άγγλους και λιγότερο από Αμερικανούς - με καθόλου ειρωνική χροιά, σαν εμβόλιμη (και συνήθως διακριτική, χαμηλόφωνη) ένδειξη συμφωνίας με τα λεγόμενα του ομιλητή και ταυτόχρονη παρότρυνση να συνεχίσει (Ναι, σ' ακούω, σε παρακολουθώ, καταλαβαίνω, συνέχισε), κάτι σαν «Μάλιστα» ή «Ασφαλώς».



Ακριβώς γι' αυτό το ανάφερα. Για μένα ισοδυναμεί με το "μάλιστα", που λέω αρκετά συχνά, στις προφορικές μου συζητήσεις, καθόλου ειρωνικά. Οι Αμερικάνοι πράγματι δεν το συνηθίζουν, αλλά η SBE νομίζω ότι μιλάει για βρετανικό τυπικό.


----------



## SBE (Nov 9, 2012)

Βρετανικό- αμερικάνικο, όλα μια σαλάτα είναι, Έλλη. :laugh:
Κι εγώ το but, και το but then, περισσότερο το καταλαβαίνω σε διάλογο/συζήτηση σαν εισαγωγή του επόμενου επιχειρήματος. Μπορεί να μην είναι η πιο καλλωπισμένη εισαγωγή και να μπορείς να πεις άλλες εκατό φράσεις, αλλά αυτό είναι ζήτημα στυλ. Τι λένε τα λεξικά:
but  
2 conj You use but when you are about to _add something further in a discussion_ or to change the subject. 

but then - (contrastive) from another point of view
:clap::clap: δόξα τω Θεώ, το λεξικό δείχνει ότι δεν τα έχω χαμένα τελείως. 

Περί ευγένειας κλπ: Ομολογώ ότι όσο μεγαλώνω τόσο λιγότερη υπομονή έχω για φλυαρίες. Τις γραπτές φλυαρίες τις κουμαντάρω, δε με πειράζουν, αλλά το μπλα μπλα με κουράζει, ειδικά όταν ο άλλος έχει πει αυτό που θέλει να πει και απλώς το στολίζει με μπιχλιμπίδια. Και μπορεί να φάνηκε αγένεια η βαριεστημάρα που ένιωθα ακούγοντας το δεκάλεπτο μπλα μπλα στη διαπασών (γιατί φυσικά η συζήτηση έπρεπε να έχει και πάθος). Αν η συζήτηση γινόταν στα ελληνικά μπορεί να είχα πει μα γιατί τόσο πάθος για τα γενόσημα (π.χ.), και να τους έπιανα στο φιλότιμο, αλλά επειδή γινόταν στα Αγγλικά το μα γιατί= but χειροτέρευε την κατάσταση :s


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 9, 2012)

Και για μένα η μακροσκελής εισαγωγή τύπου "έχεις δίκιο σε όλα αυτά, αλλά θα ήθελα να προσθέσω", με κουράζει και την θεωρώ περιττό σαβουάρ βιβρ. Δηλαδή είναι περισσότερο κενή ευγένεια, χωρίς αντίκρισμα, με μοναδική αιτία ύπαρξης την μη παρεξήγηση. Σημασία για μένα έχει η ουσία των λεγομένων του άλλου, όχι πόσο θα μου *χρυσώσει το χάπι* της αντίρρησής του, με "δίκια" και "συμφωνώ", στην εισαγωγή.


----------



## bernardina (Nov 9, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Και για μένα η μακροσκελής εισαγωγή τύπου "έχεις δίκιο σε όλα αυτά, αλλά θα ήθελα να προσθέσω", με κουράζει και την θεωρώ περιττό σαβουάρ βιβρ. Δηλαδή είναι περισσότερο κενή ευγένεια, χωρίς αντίκρισμα, με μοναδική αιτία ύπαρξης την μη παρεξήγηση. Σημασία για μένα έχει η ουσία των λεγομένων του άλλου, όχι πόσο θα μου *χρυσώσει το χάπι* της αντίρρησής του, με "δίκια" και "συμφωνώ", στην εισαγωγή.



Τότε για λόγους οικονομίας ρίχτε τους από την πρώτη στιγμή καμιά σφαλιάρα, καμιά κλοτσιά στο καλάμι, να κάνετε και οικονομία στο σάλιο σας.
(Αλήθεια, σας άρεσε η απάντησή μου; Μπήκα κατευθείαν στην ουσία, χωρίς ευγενικές εισαγωγές, χωρίς περιττές αβρότητες. Παρεξηγηθήκατε; Ξιδάκι)


----------



## daeman (Nov 9, 2012)

...
"You may dispense with the pleasantries, Commander, and let's kick some butt (and if) instead - although I'd prefer wringing some necks myself. I'm here to put you back in line."
Yours darkly, Darth, φου-χου, φου-χου


----------



## daeman (Nov 9, 2012)

bernardina said:


> [...] Παρεξηγηθήκατε; Ξιδάκι)



Ξιδάκι; Σας έφερα! 

It's getting to the point (where I can't go on) - Vinegar Joe


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 9, 2012)

Δεν παρεξηγήθηκα καθόλου, αλλά ξεχνάς τους ωκεανούς του γκρι. Η απόσταση από το "ναι, αλλά" μέχρι το "φάε κλωτσιά στο καλάμι", είναι ίδια με την απόσταση ουρανοξύστη και της καλύβας του Μπαρμπαθωμά.

ΥΓ: γιατί _κλοτσιά_ αλλά όχι _ξίδι_;


----------



## bernardina (Nov 9, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Δεν παρεξηγήθηκα καθόλου, αλλά ξεχνάς τους ωκεανούς του γκρι. Η απόσταση από το "ναι, αλλά" μέχρι το "φάε κλωτσιά στο καλάμι", είναι ίδια με την απόσταση ουρανοξύστη και της καλύβας του Μπαρμπαθωμά.
> 
> ΥΓ: γιατί _κλοτσιά_ αλλά όχι _ξίδι_;



Μα αυτόν ακριβώς τον ωκεανό πασχίζουμε να εκφράσουμε όσοι λέμε ότι περισσότερες μύγες πιάνεις με το μέλι παρά με το ξίδι. Δεν μίλησες για το "ναι μεν αλλά". Είπες ότι σ' τη δίνουν οι ευγένειες και προτιμάς την ουσία. Όμως ευγένεια δεν σημαίνει δουλοπρέπεια, θάρρος της γνώμης δεν σημαίνει εκφράζομαι με αγένεια. Η συζήτηση είναι μια λεπτή τέχνη που χρειάζεται ισορροπίες αν αυτό που σε ενδιαφέρει είναι να συνεννοηθείς με τον άλλο και να καταλήξετε κάπου. Και αυτό δυσκολεύει πολύ αν κάθε φορά ανοίγεις την πρότασή σου με ένα but που βάζει αυτόματα τον άλλο σε θέση άμυνας. Ίσως και επίθεσης.

Το "φάε κλοτσιά στο καλάμι" ήταν η εσκεμμένη υπερβολή μου για να σου δείξω ότι ολισθαίνεις σε ακρότητες άνευ λόγου και αιτίας και να επισημάνω τη δική σου υπερβολή. Κάθε εχέφρων άνθρωπος ενδιαφέρεται για την ουσία και όχι για τις φιοριτούρες, παραβλέπεις όμως ακόμα και την, υστερόβουλη αν θέλεις, τεχνική τού να αφοπλίζεις τον άλλο με το χαμόγελο. Οι περισσότεροι άνθρωποι μοιάζουν με κρουστικά δράπανα -όσο πιο κόντρα τους πας, τόσο πεισμώνουν και εμμένουν σε θέσεις που θα ήταν πιο πρόθυμοι να επανεξετάσουν αν τους έδινες την ευκαιρία.

ΥΓ. Αυτό με την κλοτσιά και το ξίδι δεν το 'πιασα


----------



## daeman (Nov 9, 2012)

..
Επειδή κατά σύμπτωση, σήμερα το ξαναδιάβαζα, ένα εξαιρετικό κείμενο του Dr Moshe: Η τέχνη τής συνομιλίας.
Αντιγράφω μόνο την εισαγωγή:

Η πρώτη φορά που ακούσαμε τη φωνή μας ηχογραφημένη πρέπει να υπήρξε πραγματικά συναρπαστική και συγχρόνως απογοητευτική εμπειρία. Αναμφίβολα αναρωτηθήκαμε: «Έτσι είναι η φωνή μου;»

Η χροιά τής φωνής επηρεάζεται από ποικίλους παράγοντες, στους οποίους το αφτί είναι εξαιρετικά ευαίσθητο. Ο ήχος που παράγεται από τις φωνητικές χορδές ενισχύεται από τα οστά τού θώρακα και της κεφαλής, από τις ρινικές κοιλότητες και τους παραρρινικούς κόλπους, επηρεάζεται δε από την ανατομία τού στόματος, των δοντιών και του λάρυγγα. Εντούτοις, επειδή τα αφτιά αποτελούν μέρος τού ηχητικού αυτού συστήματος, οι δονήσεις των οστών δεν τους επιτρέπουν να αντιληφθούν τον ήχο τής φωνής ακριβώς όπως τον ακούν οι άλλοι. Είναι σαν να προσπαθούμε να ακούσουμε ένα πιάνο κολλώντας το αφτί μας πάνω στην ουρά του· η ακουστική αίσθηση είναι εντελώς αλλοιωμένη.

Ο απόηχος της συμπεριφοράς κατά τη διάρκεια της συνομιλίας έχει ομοιότητες με τη χροιά τής ηχογραφημένης φωνής: συχνά αφήνει στους άλλους διαφορετική εντύπωση από ό,τι στον ομιλητή.
...

Η συνέχεια στο ιστολόγιό του. Ακόμα κι αν το έχουμε διαβάσει ήδη, αξίζει τον κόπο η επανάληψη.


----------



## SBE (Nov 9, 2012)

Εγώ πάντως Μπέρνι δεν παρεξηγήθηκα με το μήνυμά σου, αντιθέτως ήταν ξεκάθαρο και λιτό. Όχι σαν αυτά του Δαεμάνου. :twit:

Και βεβαίως είμαι πάντα υπέρ της πολιτισμένης συζήτησης. Επίσης είμαι πάντα υπερ του γκρίζου, τίποτα δεν είναι απόλυτο κλπ, γι'αυτό μου τη σπάνε όσοι σε πιάνουν μονότερμα και πάνε γυρεύοντας για καβγά. 
Και ναι, ο λόγος που είχα εκνευριστεί με αυτά ήταν γιατί η συζήτηση ήταν ως εξής, περιληπτικά:

_Α: Η Ελλάδα πρέπει να τιμωρηθεί αυστηρά για την κατάσταση στην οποία βρίσκεται!
Β: Ναι, αλλά τι θα πετύχεις με την τιμωρία;
Α: Άσε με να ολοκληρώσω. Ο μόνος τρόπος να γίνουμε άνθρωποι είναι να έρθουν οι ξένοι να μας στρώσουν.
Β: Μα...
Α: Μη με διακόπτεις (ακολουθεί λογύδριο στο ίδιο πνεύμα) μπλα μπλα μπλα Γιατί ο ΟΣΕ δεν πουλάει αρκετά εισιτήρια ώστε να καλύπτει τη μισθοδοσία του;
Β: Δεν έχω ασχοληθεί με τον ΟΣΕ, αλλά ο ΟΣΕ δεν θα πουλήσει εισιτήρια αν πρώτα δεν εκσυγχρονιστεί. Έτσι όπως είναι δε γίνεται τίποτα. 
Α: Να πουληθεί τότε (μπλα μπλα μπλα περί ελεύθερης οικονομίας) Γιατί όταν πηγαίνω στο φαρμακείο στην Ελλάδα και ζητάω παρακεταμόλη μου δίνει Ντεπόν;
Β: Τι θες να σου δώσει;
Α: Να μου δώσει γενόσημο!
Β: Ναι, αλλά δεν έχει δικαίωμα σε μια ελεύθερη αγορά, σαν αυτή που λες ότι θα ήθελες, ο φαρμακοποιός- έμπορος να έχει στοκ ό,τι του αρέσει, από αυτά που είναι χωρίς συνταγή; Όπως κάποιοι πουλάνε καλλυντικά και άλλοι παπούτσια;
Α:Όχι, δεν έχει! Βγάζουν ένα σωρό λεφτά από αυτά!
Β: Νομίζω ότι τα λεφτά τα βγάζουν από τις συνταγές. 
Α: Έστω, αλλά στο σουπερμάρκετ εδώ η παρακεταμόλη έχει 20 πένες. Στην Ελλάδα θέλει να μου πουλήσει το Ντεπόν. 
Β: ΟΚ, αλλά όταν πηγαίνεις να ψωνίσεις παπούτσια το υποδηματοπωλείο δεν έχει όλα τα παπούτσια που κυκλοφορούν στην αγορά, διαλέγεις από αυτά που έχει. Κι αν δεν σου αρέσουν πας αλλού. Αυτή την ελεύθερη αγορά δεν είπες ότι θέλεις;
[Μπλα μπλα μπλα με έντονο τόνο και το χέρι να το χτυπάει στο τραπέζι και να φωνάζει δε θέλω Ντεπόν και άλλα που θα ήταν κωμικά υπό άλλες συνθήκες]
Β: Κοίτα, δεν διαφωνούμε σε γενικές γραμμές, οπότε προς τι αυτή η συζήτηση;
(εκεί ανάλαβε ο Γ να μου πει ότι είμαι αγενής που διακόπτω, του είπα ΟΚ, είπε ο Β άστον να τελειώσει, είμαι μα... και ακολούθησε η γλωσσολογική ανάλυση)_

ΥΓ Το ξέρω ότι δεν ήταν το ντεπόν το ζήτημα και κακώς απάντησα όπως απάντησα γιατί πήγε η κουβέντα αλλού, αλλά δε νομίζω ότι το ζητούμενο ήταν η συζήτηση, το ζητούμενο ήταν μάλλον "να φέρω την συμπατριώτισσα σε δύσκολη θέση για να διαχωρίσω τη θέση μου από τους Έλληνες και να πουλήσω ανωτερότητα στον Άγγλο". Αλλά δεν διαβάζω τη σκέψη του καθενός, ούτε είμαι ψυχαναλύτρια. Πάντως η επίθεση περί των εκφραστικών με προβλημάτισε γιατί δεν θα σκεφτόμουν ποτέ ότι αυτό δε πήγε καλά στη συζήτηση, πιο πολύ περίμενα να πούνε ότι απαντάω με υπεκφυγές ή αλλάζω το θέμα. Ή ότι είμαι οπαδός του ΣΥΡΙΖΑ. :lol:


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 9, 2012)

bernardina said:


> Το "φάε κλοτσιά στο καλάμι" ήταν η εσκεμμένη υπερβολή μου για να σου δείξω ότι ολισθαίνεις σε ακρότητες άνευ λόγου και αιτίας και να επισημάνω τη δική σου υπερβολή. Κάθε εχέφρων άνθρωπος ενδιαφέρεται για την ουσία και όχι για τις φιοριτούρες, παραβλέπεις όμως ακόμα και την, υστερόβουλη αν θέλεις, τεχνική τού να αφοπλίζεις τον άλλο με το χαμόγελο. Οι περισσότεροι άνθρωποι μοιάζουν με κρουστικά δράπανα -όσο πιο κόντρα τους πας, τόσο πεισμώνουν και εμμένουν σε θέσεις που θα ήταν πιο πρόθυμοι να επανεξετάσουν αν τους έδινες την ευκαιρία.



Κατάλαβα το σχήμα υπερβολής, όμως αυτό που εγώ έγραψα ήταν ότι δεν μου αρέσουν οι ευγένειες ενός συγκεκριμένου τύπου, που χρυσώνει το χάπι της αντίρρησης -που μερικές φορές είναι, στην πραγματικότητα, κατακόρυφη διαφωνία.

Ας πούμε, στην προηγούμενη περίοδο, η εισαγωγή μου δεν ήταν κενή περιεχομένου. Αν έγραφα "όχι, εγώ αυτό που έγραψα..." θα ήταν όχι μόνο αγένεια αλλά και αδιαλλαξία και έλλειψη μεταφοράς πληροφορίας.



bernardina said:


> ΥΓ. Αυτό με την κλοτσιά και το ξίδι δεν το 'πιασα



Ετυμολογικά είναι σωστότερη η κλοτσιά, αλλά ο περισσότερος κόσμος γράφει κλωτσιά. Το ίδιο συμβαίνει και με το ξύδι-ξίδι· το δεύτερο είναι ορθότερο. Απλά είδα ότι επιλέγεις το ένα, αλλά όχι το άλλο.


----------



## daeman (Nov 9, 2012)

SBE said:


> [...] Όχι σαν αυτά του Δαεμάνου. :twit: [...]



ΟΚ. Ν' αλλάξω τροπάρι: Να φας σκατά. Είναι αρκετά ξεκάθαρο και λιτό ή να το παιδέψω κι άλλο; 

Σοβαρά τώρα, πες μου τη γνώμη σου να δω μήπως μπορώ να βελτιωθώ. Τι διάολο, τόσες ώρες περνάμε δωμέσα όλοι μας, τόσα και τόσα γραφτά των άλλων διαβάζουμε, κρίμα δεν είναι να μην ξέρω τι σε ενοχλεί ώστε να μην το κάνω - αν μπορώ χωρίς να ξεδαεμανιαστώ, βέβαια. Όμως το μαχαίρι είναι δίκοπο, δεν έχει μόνο δικαιώματα, έχει και υποχρεώσεις.


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 9, 2012)

daeman said:


> ΟΚ. Ν' αλλάξω τροπάρι: Να φας σκατά. Είναι αρκετά ξεκάθαρο και λιτό ή να το παιδέψω κι άλλο;
> 
> Σοβαρά τώρα, πες μου τη γνώμη σου να δω μήπως μπορώ να βελτιωθώ. Τι διάολο, τόσες ώρες περνάμε δωμέσα όλοι μας, τόσα και τόσα γραφτά των άλλων διαβάζουμε, κρίμα δεν είναι να μην ξέρω τι σε ενοχλεί για να μην το κάνω - αν μπορώ χωρίς να ξεδαεμανιαστώ, βέβαια. Όμως το μαχαίρι είναι δίκοπο, δεν έχει μόνο δικαιώματα, έχει και υποχρεώσεις.



Αν θες, για να αλλάξει το στυλάκι σου, μπορώ να σου κάνω μερικά μαθήματα για το πώς να γίνεις περισσότερο Ελληγεννής.

Όχι, δεν πατάω go advanced.


----------



## SBE (Nov 9, 2012)

Αναφερόμουν στο ότι της Μπερνι το μήνυμα ηταν λιτό και περιεκτικό, ενώ τα δικά σου είναι γιουτουμπούχα και συνεπώς χασομερίστικα, γιατί καθόμαστε και βλέπουμε το κλιπάκι. :twit:


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 9, 2012)

SBE said:


> :twit:



Σταμάτα να γλείφεις την οθόνη, μου την έχεις κάνει μούσκεμα.


----------



## daeman (Nov 9, 2012)

Λυπάμαι, SBE, αλλά αν σου κάνω τη χάρη, δεν θα είμαι πια δαεμανισμένος· θα μείνω σκέτο μανισμένος και, πίστεψέ με, αυτό δεν θέλεις ούτε να το δεις, ούτε να το ακούσεις, ούτε να τ' ακούσεις. Κάτι άλλο πάντως, ευχαρίστως να το ακούσω κι αν μπορώ, να προσπαθήσω, όπως τότε. 

Εγώ daeman γεννήθηκα, daeman θε να πεθάνω
σ' όποιον αρέσω εδά μπλιο, με τς άλλους δεν τα βάνω
και θα πιω κι ένα ποτήρι παραπάνω 
Να βελτιώσω, ναι, μπορώ, τα χούγια τα κακά μου
να κόψω, αν πολυενοχλώ· το κάνω άθελά μου

Ο Helle κάνει πρόταση να με ελληγεννήσει
ίντα να πω τση μάνας μου, όταν θα με ρωτήσει;
Πως ήρθενε ένα μικιό* - κι είναι καλό κοπέλι -
και τώρα στα γεράματα να με αλλάξει θέλει;
Αυτό 'ναι, ωρέ, τ' αλάτσι μας, η ανομοιομορφία
Να ήμασταν ολόιδιοι; Τι ανοστιά κι αηδία!

*το μικιό δεν είναι ηλικιακός ρατσισμός, είναι matter of fact.

Εδιτ: Ωχ, να σβήσω τη γλειφατσούλα, Helle;


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 9, 2012)

Χωρίς να διαφωνώ -point in question-, σκέψου λίγο πώς θα 'τανε το φόρουμ με δυο Ελληγεννείς... σκέψου το λίγο ακόμα... εντάξει, μπορείς να ανοίξεις τα μάτια σου.


----------



## daeman (Nov 9, 2012)

...
Να ουρλιάξω μπορώ; :scared: Cause I've been to hell and back. May I keep going, at least?
What the hell, there's only one Helle under heaven! Besides, we don't have a cat's chance in hell of making it through if hell gets empty and all the devils gather here. We already have one daeman and one Helle. Ας το κρατήσουμε λοιπόν λιτό και ξεκάθαρο, που λέει η SBE. ;)


----------



## SBE (Nov 9, 2012)

Aν οι δύο Ελληγενείς διαφωνούσαν αντιδιαμετρικά όμως θα τους αφήναμε οι υπόλοιποι να λύνουν τις διαφορές τους ελεύθερα. 

Βρε Δαεμάνε, σου είπε κανείς να αλλάξεις;
Έλλη, δεν είναι γλείψιμο το twit.


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 9, 2012)

Δεν ξέρω. Ή την οθόνη μου γλείφει ή την μύτη του.


----------



## daeman (Nov 9, 2012)

SBE said:


> Aν οι δύο Ελληγενείς διαφωνούσαν αντιδιαμετρικά όμως θα τους αφήναμε οι υπόλοιποι να λύνουν τις διαφορές τους ελεύθερα.
> 
> Βρε Δαεμάνε, σου είπε κανείς να αλλάξεις;
> Έλλη, δεν είναι γλείψιμο το twit.



Όχι μόνοι τους, θα βάζαμε την SBE διαιτήτρια, διαμεσολαβήτρια και διαπραγματεύτρια (και φιτιλιάστρα, αν παρ' ελπίδα και πέραν πάσης λογικής πήγαιναν να συμφωνήσουν). Και θα φτιάχναμε ποπκόρν άφθονο. [retwit]
Ώστε δεν θες ν' αλλάξω δηλαδή; Κρίμα, κι ετοιμαζόμουνα για ανακαίνιση. :)


----------



## SBE (Nov 10, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Δεν ξέρω. Ή την οθόνη μου γλείφει ή την μύτη του.


#


----------



## Alfie (Nov 10, 2012)

SBE said:


> Α: Να πουληθεί τότε (μπλα μπλα μπλα περί ελεύθερης οικονομίας) Γιατί όταν πηγαίνω στο φαρμακείο στην Ελλάδα και ζητάω παρακεταμόλη μου δίνει Ντεπόν;



Γιατί είναι το φθηνότερο από τα αναλγητικά με παρακεταμόλη.

Και μάλιστα φθηνότερο από όσο το γενόσημο παρακεταμόλη στην Αγγλία.


----------



## Zazula (Nov 10, 2012)

Σύγκριση ΤΜΜ (€/g) διαφόρων σκευασμάτων παρακεταμόλης: http://www.galinos.gr/web/drugs/main/substances/paracetamol#content


----------



## Palavra (Nov 10, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Χωρίς να διαφωνώ -point in question-, σκέψου λίγο πώς θα 'τανε το φόρουμ με δυο Ελληγεννείς... σκέψου το λίγο ακόμα... εντάξει, μπορείς να ανοίξεις τα μάτια σου.


Φέρτε μου λίγη κολόνια, λιποθύμησα.


----------



## SBE (Nov 11, 2012)

Alfie said:


> Γιατί είναι το φθηνότερο από τα αναλγητικά με παρακεταμόλη.
> 
> Και μάλιστα φθηνότερο από όσο το γενόσημο παρακεταμόλη στην Αγγλία.



Μερσί παιδιά, θα του το προωθήσω γιατί μου έσπασε τα νεύρα. Αλλά αυτοί εδώ με την προσφορά είναι τσάμπα, 19 πένες τα 16


----------



## bernardina (Nov 11, 2012)

Δεν ξέρω αν το θυμάστε, αλλά κάποτε πουλούσαν ασπιρίνες και ντεπόν στα περίπτερα.


----------



## Porkcastle (Nov 11, 2012)

Σε μαυραγορίτικες τιμές (50 δρχ το χάπι στη γειτονιά μου) αλλά τότε το κοντινότερο διανυκτερεύον φαρμακείο παίζει να ήταν γύρω στα 5 χιλιόμετρα μακριά, οπότε το πλήρωνες (και έπαιρνες κι ένα πακέτο δρακουλίνια για να συνέλθεις)...


----------

